# Settlers IV: Fatal error: Exception0xc0000005 at 0x00460370!



## Lipe (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey. 
I am totally at the end of my tether..
Actually, my friend plays the Settlers IV ,
we´ve solved a problem (description similar, but 
other numbers - it was something with the system graphic settings..)
and I´ve found a solution in a discussion on the web..

But now..I can not find out, how to..solve it!!!
:4-dontkno
It announce a problem with: 
Subject:S4_Main.exe - Fatal error
Fatal error: Exception0xc0000005 at 0x00460370!

Could you maybe help me??

Thnx alott in advance..
:wave:
Petra


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to TSF...

Please check this post http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html and follow these steps. Post the results and this will greatly assist us in helping you resolve this issue.

Thanks


----------



## Peromaster (Dec 20, 2011)

hey there!

i know what you have to do. I have the same problem. this works in xp for sure. find or create shortcut to s4_main.exe file in your directory (example: c:\bluebyte\settlers IV\exe\)shortcut is usually placed on your desktop after installation.
Important: make sure you edit shortcut
right click on settlers 4 shortcut, them properties, compatibility, and click on first 3 check boxes for: run in win95, run in 256 color and in 640x480 resolution

worked by me

hope it helped


----------

